# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Got my first traditional bow kill (video)

## Wiggy

I've been shooting a recurve bow since I was 9 years old. I started bow hunting when I was 14. I've taken deer with a compound bow and crossbow, but I never got anything with a recurve until yesterday. Up until that point, the largest buck I'd ever gotten with a bow was a spike. I'm not a "trophy" hunter, this buck was just the first thing that gave me a shot. I would have been just as happy with a doe. When I found the deer, I just about broke down.




Words cannot express how thankful I am for this experience. I feel truly blessed. Self filming any hunt is difficult, as is hunting from the ground, and hunting with traditional equipment too. To have everything come together and have success is beyond my simple words to express.

----------


## softpoint

good video wiggy. congrats.  is that a sage recurve and what pound. i use a bear grizzly 45 pound.

----------


## tundrabadger

Cool video, and good luck finding that guy!

Solid advice about the gloves.

----------


## roxanwright

Cool video of your hunting experience. You must be good using that Bow. Care to share more of your hunting moment here.

----------


## Grizz123

Good video

I always thought I my bows were quiet until I recorded myself shooting. The recordings forced me to pay more attention to my release and I added beaver balls to the string, give them a try.

----------


## edr730

Wiggy, you should have done a war dance around that deer. But, if you didn't I know you must have felt that way.  
When I was young, before the compound, the first deer, dragging him out alone in the dark  as I come to the edge of the river and I hearing an angry voice from my father changing to praise as I told them of my kill, it was a great moment. 
Traditional archery, face to face, cara a cara, it's not like popping a deer off at 100 yards. You have to learn about the animal. It's the way I feel about it.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I know this is an older thread, but because it is the top thread in the forum I don't see commenting and activating this discussion as necromancy.

Nice hunting. Getting your first kill with a traditional bow is a right of passage for many hunters. I was awful with a bow for as long as I could remember (still am). One day I was bow hunting with a sibling in the middle of regular hunting season, and ended up knocking a squirrel out of a tree with a lucky shot I will never be able to place again. I remember I was excited. Anyway that deer was a much better trophy then my squirrel so you already have me beat.

----------

